# Jackson "Guitar Builder"



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just noticed this on their website earlier today, I hope this isn't a repost! I know JCFonline has had something like this for a while but I've been having so much fun speccing out guitars and have come down to two. Care to join me dudes? 

http://jacksonguitars.com/community/guitarbuilder

One on the bottom is the dream.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am kind of new to these things, but how exactly do you save the picture?

Also i love the fact Jackson give you a price now and a "How to Order" area on the builder. I spec'ed out one and it was $4,720.00 MSRP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I am kind of new to these things, but how exactly do you save the picture?
> 
> Also i love the fact Jackson give you a price now and a "How to Order" area on the builder. I spec'ed out one and it was $4,720.00 MSRP.



Free screenshot software - LightShot
It replaces the print screen button. It allows you to crop out the screenshot before you save it. 

EDIT: My makes










Wish there was purple. 

EDIT2: last one.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Free screenshot software - LightShot
> It replaces the print screen button. It allows you to crop out the screenshot before you save it.



Ah thanks man! give me a limit to load it...

EDIT does it work for Macs I am having some issues with it.


----------



## -42- (Jan 27, 2012)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I am kind of new to these things, but how exactly do you save the picture?
> 
> Also i love the fact Jackson give you a price now and a "How to Order" area on the builder. I spec'ed out one and it was $4,720.00 MSRP.



I just use printscreen or the "snip" feature since I'm currently using Windows.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Ah thanks man! give me a limit to load it...
> 
> EDIT does it work for Macs I am having some issues with it.



I just read, it doesn't work on Macs.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 27, 2012)

3800 for base model Soloist
300 for a reversed headstock

These bitches be trippin'.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> 3800 for base model Soloist
> 300 for a reversed headstock
> 
> These bitches be trippin'.



Not bad for a custom shop


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> 3800 for base model Soloist
> 300 for a reversed headstock
> 
> These bitches be trippin'.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 27, 2012)

oh shit i know what i am going to be wasting time on


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

mikernaut said:


>


How did you get the X2N to work? Mine just kept coming up as a cream pickup. 
EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 27, 2012)

also how did you guys manage to get a price quote cant seem to find it... might just be sleep deprivation fucking with me though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> also how did you guys manage to get a price quote cant seem to find it... might just be sleep deprivation fucking with me though.



1) Make an account
2) Make a guitar
3) Save it as a preset
4) Go to your presets
5) Order guitar


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) Make an account
> 2) Make a guitar
> 3) Save it as a preset
> 4) Go to your presets
> 5) Order guitar



thanks man


----------



## Force (Jan 27, 2012)

Just been hav'n fun with this, cheers for the link to Lightshot, now i can save them.


----------



## Force (Jan 27, 2012)

Got too much time..................














































These are as close to my real ones as I could get


















And a couple from Liquid Pixels, now that I can save them


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 27, 2012)

Classy, if I do say so myself. Pity they don't have the Warrior body shape up though.​


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Decided to make a few more. 





A vintage-style Soloist. 










None... none more black


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2012)

JazzHands seriously knows the thing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Zado said:


> JazzHands seriously knows the thing!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 27, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Not bad for a custom shop


That guitar is about 6000$ The only worse one is ESP's custom shop.

Basic features for a 6 string SV2 or Eclipse is about 6-7k


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

And just when I was looking for a Kelly builder. Good find, sir!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

My first attempt, a King V in October Pearl with an X2N and a '59 and scalloped frets:






The ultimate in class, a 22-fret Soloist in trans green with Dimarzios:






The ultimate in simplicity, a single-EMG Kelly in snow white:






And the ultimate in shreddability, a Kahler-equipped RR24 in Ferrari Red with Duncans and scalloped frets:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> The ultimate in simplicity, a single-EMG Kelly in snow white:


 
Friedman wants his sig back...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Friedman wants his sig back...



Nah, it's missing 2 frets and a Kahler. Sorry Marty.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahh true enough...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Friedman wants his sig back...


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wonder why there's no 7-string option. When they had their PDF spec sheet generator, which was took down not too long ago, it had 7 string in the options.


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

My only guess would be a response I read on Jemsite once before...

There isn't much difference between a 6 and 7 string guitar when you're looking at the body shape and/or colors. Sure if it were a custom order app I could see that mattering more, but I'm guess it's a matter of lazy programming bc it doesn't "really" matter for its intended purposes.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 27, 2012)

my contribution, even I'd like it 7-string :





lack of options here : my preference went to selector 5 pos + Vol+Ton, H-S PU config


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

I wish they had figured maple tops... Or did I miss the option somehow?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

Goddammit, just what I needed. Another time sink.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want one that's a little less limiting but not quite as shiny, there's this one:

JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol, if you choose the Scallop and 22 fret options, it scallops the body where the 23rd and 24th frets would be.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I wish they had figured maple tops... Or did I miss the option somehow?


It's only in the PDF, strangely enough.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's mine...


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2012)

I know this is the jackson 3d,but since it's sort of a virtual guitar discussion..





I also put the kitten as a bonus!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Force (Jan 27, 2012)

Couldn't resist, had to do some more


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## oremus91 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just want you guys to know that every SLS headstock soloist/dinky body in this thread is beautiful. So are the others, but I love SLS's.


----------



## Force (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh God, somebody stop me 


























And one for the lefties..............


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 27, 2012)

Something a bit different.


----------



## mystix (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool concept but way over priced. If I'm going to dish out $6,000 for a guitar, I should have more options than what they have


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 28, 2012)

mystix said:


> Cool concept but way over priced. If I'm going to dish out $6,000 for a guitar, I should have more options than what they have



you can have more options. go to a dealer if its not a copyrighted design or a copy of an artist's guitar they will most likely make it for you. this is just a graphic representation of some of the possibilities.


----------



## mystix (Jan 28, 2012)

well there you go then...

what i was trying to do is make a purple pc1 with a hardtail, string through body with H-S-H config with a reverse strat headstock... it was a no go


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just can't get anything that I like using this new one, It lacks A LOT of things like colors, tops, etc... sadface.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 28, 2012)

Some more from me:






A collision between an LP Custom and a King V:






And several variations on the same theme:


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I just can't get anything that I like using this new one, It lacks A LOT of things like colors, tops, etc... sadface.


 well just use KISEKAE,there you can even put a link from an internet pic and use it as finish


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 28, 2012)

They need more of their unique shapes like the death angel, demon, even archtops.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 28, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


>



Gorgeous!



mikernaut said:


> They need more of their unique shapes like the death angel, demon, even archtops.



Give them a chance guys, this _just_ came out. I'm sure it will become more comprehensive as time goes on but until then just enjoy the fact that they have an official one period!


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Force (Jan 28, 2012)

Zado said:


> well just use KISEKAE,there you can even put a link from an internet pic and use it as finish



The colour options are good but it's even more limited as far as Jacksons go. 

Try the Liquid Pixels generator..................

http://www.jcribas.com.ar/Guitar generator/LPSCustomGuitarGen.htm
http://jcfonline.com/guitargen/LPSCustomGuitarGen.htm


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a decent builder/generator. I still like JC Ribas Jackson generator better, much more options and body styles.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 28, 2012)

Force said:


> The colour options are good but it's even more limited as far as Jacksons go.
> 
> Try the Liquid Pixels generator..................
> 
> http://jcfonline.com/guitargen/LPSCustomGuitarGen.htm


need premium membership, that crap is why I stopped posting over at JCF...


----------



## Force (Jan 28, 2012)

The link worked for me without being jcf..............

Here's some from both LP & Kisakae
























Ive nearly finished building this actual guitar


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 28, 2012)

Here´s my take:

don´t linke the amount of options but i´d really like to own that one.

Edit: or this...


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 28, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> need premium membership, that crap is why I stopped posting over at JCF...



You shouldn't dismiss a community you enjoy simply because they require "platinum" status for extraneous features. At SSO there is no elevated member status but (as far as I know) there isn't such an application available so what's the difference from posting at either place with a normal account?

The platinum membership offers some piece of mind when dealing with sellers because they have to express monetary interest to partake in that part of the community. If you want to buy something however, all you have to do is login to view their classifieds. I think it's fair what they do especially when you consider the fee is only 15 dollars per *year*. If you don't have that lying around you probably don't have an internet connection to begin with.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 29, 2012)

More variations on a theme - this time, the theme being an RR24 with a tune-o-matic, EMGs and a 3-a-side headstock.


----------



## wyattharris (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread got me looking for other guitar builders...

I like this one the most. It's limited to Gibson style only though. The colours and and woods are very high detail. 

SC Guitar Editor


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2012)

Force said:


>



The only way to make Vista tolerable.


----------



## CrispyBacon (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Did this with the JC Ribas builder - a Walnut Burl Jackson flat top Kelly. Trying to find out how much something like this in a 7-string would cost from the custom shop however, I want a single custom inlay between the 11th-13th frets- a japanese tomoe., still waiting to hear back. Click for the full size image so it doesn't look so fuzzy.






Also poorly painted in stringers in Gimp for the heck of it:







Rev.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Elijah (Jan 30, 2012)

The world would be a far better and ideal place to raise your children if I owned the following


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 28, 2012)

Where's the "Pablo" shapes? Trololololo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2012)

Am I the only one having trouble loading a body? I can do everything else except that and picking the headstock color. 

EDIT: Nevermind. Fixed it by loading a preset.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)

No figured tops, too bad.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes Plz.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 28, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Ah thanks man! give me a limit to load it...
> 
> EDIT does it work for Macs I am having some issues with it.



Try Command+Shift+3 For a screenshot of you whole desktop.

Or Command+Shift+4 And you can select the portion of the screen for it to capture.


They go on your desktop.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 29, 2012)

Initially I made this as a joke, just to be as obnoxious as possible.... but I actually like this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2012)

Atomshipped said:


> LOL







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> None... none more black


----------



## Luafcm (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 29, 2012)

Friedman's KE-1 if there was no trem bar haha.


----------



## Devotee (Nov 30, 2012)

"OMG $6000 FOR A GUITAR WTF?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!1111"

Yeah, that's MSRP, so obviously the street price will be much, much lower than that.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Nov 30, 2012)

How do you get the H/S/S pickup combo on a soloist? Or is this not possible?

Trying to somewhat recreate a Stealth I had which was stolen many years ago...

EDIT - figured out that it doesn't like H/S/S with 24 frets...


----------



## Rojne (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmm.. maybe


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2013)

i may have bad taste in guitars.


i'm okay with that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

That second one doesn't look like a Jackson.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That second one doesn't look like a Jackson.




right you are...but it's already there


----------



## quattro19tdi (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's another one of the last one, with a little more knobs and stuff:


----------

